# Posting Picture



## ford56312 (Jul 20, 2005)

I see all the posts with pictures of your TV & TT....How do I do it?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

First -- you want to make it as big as possible so it takes up as much of the page and bandwidth as possible so people have to wait for your picture to load ...

to be honest with you -- 95% of all the TV look the same and 100% of all the Outbacks looks just like an Outback that someone else has already so I never really understood the picture in the signature thing...

but thats just me I guess...

LOL


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Gosty just needs to find an interesting place to take a picture of his rig then he may post.

There are several steps to posting in your signature.

Start with a good picture of your rig resize it so Ghosty has a hard time surfing the web on his palm pilot or what ever techno toy he has with a slow connection that he can not turn the graphic off. Then post it in the gallery.

Open the picture you posted and right click it to get the properties. Highlight and copy the location.

Open your "My Controls" and signature edit. Click on the "IMG" button and paste in the file location you copied. Now you are ready to jam the band width.









I change mine about once every 6 weeks. Some are better then others and some are bigger and some are smaller. The guide lines are for a pretty small picture do your best and show us your pride and joy.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Now Camper Andy -- you do have to admit that some of these folk's pictures get tremendously large -- there was one in fact a couple of weeks ago that filled half the screen -- and it wouldn't have been so bad but he had replied to three or four questions and the picture size was killing me ...

Yes I am a techno geek --when I travel i carry a laptop with a cellular Air Card in it and if i am out of cellular range I have an INMARSAT M4 system from work I have to carry -- but when it comes to downloading neither system is fast so signature pics do bog down my system timewise ..


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Ghosty...

I resemble that remark!









But I think I'll keep the picture anyway. I kind of like it.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Dark Green Dmax (Aug 2, 2005)

ford56312 said:


> I see all the posts with pictures of your TV & TT....How do I do it?
> [snapback]54914[/snapback]​


I finally figured it out. You need to sign up to a free picture hosting sight such as photo bucket.com upload your pics there then transfer via cut & paste to your posts. This way ylou can post pics of you camper or mods


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Ghosty,

If you go to My Controls, go to board settings, one of the first options is "view signature on post" if you select "no" you will not get the photos at the bottom of the post.

Gary


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I wrote an article on how to do make avatars, post pics, etc. It's available here as a pdf.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

vdub said:


> I wrote an article on how to do make avatars, post pics, etc. It's available here as a pdf.
> [snapback]56257[/snapback]​


Vdub, are you retired?









I saved your article for reading at the campground next weekend. Thanks for posting it.

Scott


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Vdub, are you retired?


Not yet, but working on it.


----------

